# New Here - Serbian Highfliers



## BojanMihailovic

Hi, I am new on this site and I have Serbian Highfliers.
Take a look of my birds:
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.108883419200682.23427.100002370745270&type=3
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1493580234169.60045.1673952809&type=3
http://www.bojanportal.com/index.php?option=com_gallery2&Itemid=30&g2_itemId=518


----------



## TAWhatley

BojanMihailovic said:


> Hi, I am new on this site and I have Serbian Highfliers.
> Take a look of my birds:
> http://www.serbianhighflier.com/nj1.htm


Welcome to Pigeon-Talk! You have some gorgeous birds! I'll look forward to future posts and pictures from you! I just created your own thread for you and your birds.

Terry


----------



## BojanMihailovic

*Serbian Highfliers*

Thank you for kind words,
I will post more pictures soon.
Sincerely,
Bojan.


----------



## flitsnowzoom

Hi and welcome to Pigeon Talk. Lovely birds and ambitious web site. I enjoyed poking around in it. From time to time we get reports of lost / found Serbian Highfliers so it's nice to have a new resource to turn to! Hopefully you'll be able to post some band listings on your site one of these days. 

Looking forward to some more posts about those high fliers!


----------



## ND Cooper

Great Birds!


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

Hi and welcome. 

I don't know anything about S. highfliers so look forward to learning.

You have very nice looking birds!


----------



## BojanMihailovic

*Serbian Highfliers*

Hi,
thank you.
My birds are good, but there is always more work to be done.
Back in old country there are flying for more than 14 hrs.
My, not more than 9-12 hrs.
Have a long way to go.
Sincerely,
Bojan Mihailovic


----------



## highflyers

*Serbian Crested Highfliers (Pigeons)*

Hi BojanI was searching the internet n I`v seen ur message on here n I became member to, to get contact to u,hehe,I`v read u done very well timing/flying with ur birds, can u teach me how to get long hours flying from serbian high fliers that long in the air it has got alot to do with stock/bloodline,feeding n training? isnt it? 10 years ago I started with Serbian Crested highfliers I had over 100 of them, I had them 4 years,next door neighbour Greek complained to council n the inspectors wants me to get rid of them in 2 weeks or else they would take it away,I gave it to pet shop $1.50 each. I bought each $10 to $15 each but what can u do? but my maximum flying was 5 hours n i couldnt beat that time can u plz teach me how can I get more hours from the Serbian Crested highfliers? Now I live in a different house I`v got over 60 Budapest highfliers ,7 English Highflying Tipplers n 1 pair Serbian High fliers, I bought at the petshop about 2 month ago, one Iraki guy cought them male n female sold it to me $10 for the pair n I`v got babies but one of the babies died when it was about 10 days old, always one of my babies dies when they r about 10 to 14 days, why is that? is it, they r not getting good nitrution? I give my birds mostly wheat is it thats why? I live in Melbourne/Australia,n the other baby who lived now grown up n comedown from the nest n started to eating by himself.The Serbian highflier that I bought Male one is very good 
flyer he flies so high dot hight, maximum 3 hrs now but i plugged his wings about 4-5 weeks ago may be when fully grown flys better,but female is only maximum 10 minutes flying very low flying but I tell u the truth her wings r not completely grown yet only 2 third is grown.can u plz tell/teach me how can I fly longer the Serbian Crested highfliers even for Budapest high fliers I get about 7 hours this time of the year in Autumn after moulting same with English Tipplers about maximum I get 7 hrs but not with the Serbian Highfliers I know I have 1 good male so far but I am going to buy more of Serbian highfliers any tips/hints for when I am buying the Serbian highfliers from the shop for what to look for?I am good with Budapest n English Highflying Tipplers but not good with Serbian Highfliers when buying what to look for on them can u explained to me plz about it?About the eye color ,tails feathers I have one friend Macedonian he tells me Serbian Highfliers should have only 12 tail feathers is that true? I use to have some up to 18 tail feathers.Crest on the head does it matter if its to much from one eye to another my friend use to tell me they r not pure how can I tell the pure from the mixed/crossed?Thank u very much if u like, u can write an email to me my yahoo id is; [email protected]  thnk u in advance.
Have a nice day n enjoy the flying ur pigeons,Take care,Tom.


----------



## BojanMihailovic

*Serbian Highfliers*

Hi Tom,
your birds need some medications,
to have good flayers there is few steps to get done right.
Call me at my Cell#1-732-259-8976
If I start writing will be a small book.
Good flights,
Bojan Mihailovic


----------



## tom_20m

*birds*



BojanMihailovic said:


> Hi, I am new on this site and I have Serbian Highfliers.
> Take a look of my birds:
> http://www.serbianhighflier.com/nj1.htm



HI was wondering if you have a new website or have birds still? I'd be interested in getting some.


----------



## BojanMihailovic

Hi,
I do have Serbian High Fliers/Flyers, my website is:
http://www.bojanportal.com/
http://www.bojanportal.com/index.php?option=com_gallery2&Itemid=30&g2_itemId=518
Sincerely,
Bojan Mihailovic
PS: My Cell# 1-732-259-8976


----------



## hasseian_313

nice birds and good luck


----------



## rambod

highflyers said:


> Hi BojanI was searching the internet n I`v seen ur message on here n I became member to, to get contact to u,hehe,I`v read u done very well timing/flying with ur birds, can u teach me how to get long hours flying from serbian high fliers that long in the air it has got alot to do with stock/bloodline,feeding n training? isnt it? 10 years ago I started with Serbian Crested highfliers I had over 100 of them, I had them 4 years,next door neighbour Greek complained to council n the inspectors wants me to get rid of them in 2 weeks or else they would take it away,I gave it to pet shop $1.50 each. I bought each $10 to $15 each but what can u do? but my maximum flying was 5 hours n i couldnt beat that time can u plz teach me how can I get more hours from the Serbian Crested highfliers? Now I live in a different house I`v got over 60 Budapest highfliers ,7 English Highflying Tipplers n 1 pair Serbian High fliers, I bought at the petshop about 2 month ago, one Iraki guy cought them male n female sold it to me $10 for the pair n I`v got babies but one of the babies died when it was about 10 days old, always one of my babies dies when they r about 10 to 14 days, why is that? is it, they r not getting good nitrution? I give my birds mostly wheat is it thats why? I live in Melbourne/Australia,n the other baby who lived now grown up n comedown from the nest n started to eating by himself.The Serbian highflier that I bought Male one is very good
> flyer he flies so high dot hight, maximum 3 hrs now but i plugged his wings about 4-5 weeks ago may be when fully grown flys better,but female is only maximum 10 minutes flying very low flying but I tell u the truth her wings r not completely grown yet only 2 third is grown.can u plz tell/teach me how can I fly longer the Serbian Crested highfliers even for Budapest high fliers I get about 7 hours this time of the year in Autumn after moulting same with English Tipplers about maximum I get 7 hrs but not with the Serbian Highfliers I know I have 1 good male so far but I am going to buy more of Serbian highfliers any tips/hints for when I am buying the Serbian highfliers from the shop for what to look for?I am good with Budapest n English Highflying Tipplers but not good with Serbian Highfliers when buying what to look for on them can u explained to me plz about it?About the eye color ,tails feathers I have one friend Macedonian he tells me Serbian Highfliers should have only 12 tail feathers is that true? I use to have some up to 18 tail feathers.Crest on the head does it matter if its to much from one eye to another my friend use to tell me they r not pure how can I tell the pure from the mixed/crossed?Thank u very much if u like, u can write an email to me my yahoo id is; [email protected]  thnk u in advance.
> Have a nice day n enjoy the flying ur pigeons,Take care,Tom.


---------------------------------------------------------------- Dear....you can make avrage hr 6/30 hrs to 10 hrs but u cant make 2-3-5 up to 10 hrs in sky,so i recommending you better provide iranian Highfling piegeons ,there are too many people all around the world whomthe claim about more hrs but they dont ,here where i m playing with these blood we dont feed birds less than 8hrs in the midle of summer .i think you should not waste your time by this blood you got at home .


----------



## Rafael/PR

really nice bird you have there BojanMihailovic and welcome aboard , in PT


----------

